# Show your new or old Haynie!



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys, lets do an updated "show your Haynie" thread... Here is my 2011 Lowside with 2011 300xs.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

"i wanna go fast."

really how fast are u going?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

73.6 And why do I need to go that fast?? Because the faster the hull can run at WOT the less gas I burn at a 35mph cruise. Think about 4.8-5.4 mpg... 3mpg at WOT is better than most boats cruise. the fastest this boat has ever run with a load is 74.9, the fastest its been empty... well that's for the Lake and Bay's to find out...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Very cool action photos Levi! I love those LS's


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Levi said:


> 73.6 And why do I need to go that fast?? Because the faster the hull can run at WOT the less gas I burn at a 35mph cruise. Think about 4.8-5.4 mpg... 3mpg at WOT is better than most boats cruise. the fastest this boat has ever run with a load is 74.9, the fastest its been empty... well that's for the Lake and Bay's to find out...lol


EXACTLY! Cruising at 40 MPH at 4k RPM, 4.1 MPG - can cruise faster than many boats go WOT and burn less fuel in the process. Best to date is 47 MPH @ 4k RPM, 3.9 MPG on a 23p prop which had a great cruise but was terrible on everything else - dropped back to the 21p and happy.

You're seriously getting 5+ MPG burn rate? Impressive - sure, you've got low sides and a lighter hull but still that's impressive. :cheers:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Try 5100rpm, running 65 burning 20gph. or 4k rpm, running 51mph. At 3500rpm its burning 8gph at 42mph.

Yes I have to run 93octane in it, but come on, what other motor can burn that little fuel and still have the kind of power it does! Reelwork that's really good numbers for a 24t bay boat and a 300 for sure. 200 hours now without a hickup and still checks out perfect! That is the difference between knowing how to run an outboard and how to take care of it, and those that don't.. having the right prop, setup, "FUEL" and proper running-trim of the outboard. Run them hard, but run them right and they will serve you well for hundreds of hours. The main problem seen with the 300xs is that due to the high exhaust temperatures it will melt the seals in the lower unit if you trim to high at WOT. Notice how my rooster tail is strait out behind me... NOT strait up in the air, if your tail is going strait up you are overtrimming to get speed, hence you are over propped and need to try a lower pitch or rake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

How come trimming too high melts the seals? Can you explain that in detail?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Because as you trim you will get to a point where the top of the nosecone is barely in the water, and does not have enough water flow to cool the lower end... For example, the rubber ring in the prop nut will melt if you are jacking and running the engine SUPER high. Only the 300xs will do it do to very high exhaust gas temps, keep that rooster shooting strait out and you''ll be fine all day long. If you don't believe it talk to Kevin Akin about it, he is the one to teach me about this when I kept melting the ring out of my prop nut. I re-propped and now the boat runs better all around. He is the master of the 300xs, he currently has around 500hours on one with no failures. Many think its a myth that the 300xs can flat out burn up a lower unit. under 5k rpms you can jack up and run skinny all day without getting anything to hot, but at 5400 plus if your running it to high you will melt things that don't need to melt, if you have to trim/jack that high for speed your set up needs to change. A slight prop modification is all it takes. you should be able to reach 5500rpm without trimming more that 3/4ths the way out. My boat likes 3/4 trim and #1 on the jackplate for top speed. I will say it is faster if I bring it up to 3 but I start to burn props and melt prop nut Orings. So I keep her buried and running nice and cool. 1-2mph speed gain is not worth a new lower unit to me.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

There is a great explanation of the 300xs over on Scream and Fly forums as well if you'd like more information. If I remember right you are swtching to a 300xs??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation. We are probably moving up to a 250 xs. Oh and I believed you, I just didn't know why that would happen. Back when I worked for Chris's marine, we saw lots of those exact problems with the 300's, I now understand why.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Great explanation of the lower unit heat issues Levi - people fail to realize that it's not just water pressure and flow to the impeller, but even as you run water passing the outer surface cools the lower unit casing and the internal oil (where the exhaust is exiting). Just as you said, correcting improper trim and running proper jack plate levels are vital to keeping all in good order "down under" on these high performance, high dollar pieces of machinery.


Back on topic (sorry to hijack).


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

2011 24 Cat... ONE BAD KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> 2011 24 Cat... ONE BAD KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've been waiting for this picture.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*2009 ho*

Landcut to 35 miles out.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

here's a pic of my old H.O. i really miss this boat. we are running the big foot now.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Levi said:


> 73.6 And why do I need to go that fast?? Because the faster the hull can run at WOT the less gas I burn at a 35mph cruise. Think about 4.8-5.4 mpg... 3mpg at WOT is better than most boats cruise. the fastest this boat has ever run with a load is 74.9, the fastest its been empty... well that's for the Lake and Bay's to find out...lol


Is that the *only* reason? LOL Sounds logical _except_ you spent thousands more on a boat to potentially save hundreds on gas over time...try again :slimer: Just giving you a hard time.

Sweet boat! Although, I'm partial to your previous rig for obvious reasons.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the aluminum work I see on these boats. Is Haynie doing it themselves or somewhere else? I'm referring to the boarding ladders and grab rails on the consoles etc.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I like the aluminum work I see on these boats. Is Haynie doing it themselves or somewhere else? I'm referring to the boarding ladders and grab rails on the consoles etc.


Danny over at DMR does most of Chris's work. Top notch quality work at a good price.

D M R Services
1 (361) 776-0878
1457 FM 2725, Ingleside, TX 78362


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Team CMC's 2011 24 HO. 250 ProXS Mercury. Fully rigged in house.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Glen nice ride

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Is that the *only* reason? LOL Sounds logical _except_ you spent thousands more on a boat to potentially save hundreds on gas over time...try again :slimer: Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Sweet boat! Although, I'm partial to your previous rig for obvious reasons.


My boat is rigged very sparingly... so I didn't spend near as much as you would think, no LED lighting, nothing I don't need on this boat. I also put 200 hours on it since april. So Gas savings is a big deal to me.

The real expensive boats that have all the bells and whistles on them are usually owned but guys that buy them as a status item. Besides being a pretty color mine has nothing real fancy about it!

Is that better??lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

$49k for a used 2011 200 hour motor base model no frills Haynie? Dayyyyuuummmm,..... sounds like bells and whistles to me.. or should be.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

200 hours is nothing. Talk to the guys that have 800 plus hours on them. SInce when did this become a who has more dough match? Lets keep it on track.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

CMC how fast is yours with the sit down? Is your tank moved to the back? I may go with an HO for the higher sides so its more comfortable for my croaker soaking clients. Pro team can't get money back on the 300 anymore so I may go with the 250 on a sit down HO. Let me know how she runs!


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Levi,
My 24 HO runs 63-64. I had the tank and console moved back about 6", but not flipped. I also have the deluxe console cutdown 9", which adds weight over the standard sitdown console. The boat is balanced perfectly with two guys on the front deck and holeshot is great. If I built another one tomorrow, I'd build it exactly the same way. It is versatile and family friendly, something that was very important to me. 

On another note, we just recently worked on a 24 HO/300 Verado Pro with sitdown setup and flipped fuel tank. It runs a consistant 69 tournament loaded. That's the beauty of Haynie, it can be built,rigged, and customized to fit anyones needs.

Glenn


----------



## BayBolt23 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Haynie*

Here's mine a 2010 24 HO wit Merc 250 pro XS.


----------



## BayBolt23 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry for the small pic:headknock


----------



## BayBolt23 (Feb 1, 2011)

a couple more


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

2010 Haynie LS 250 Merc ProXS


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

2011 21 Cat, Yamaha 150 4 Stroke, TRP lower unit.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

2011 HO - 300 Verado


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pictures guys, lets keep them coming!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

south that boat is top notch very versatile awesome awesome


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I ran this old Seadrifter for about 6 years, lots of good times in that boat!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

FISHTEXX said:


> I ran this old Seadrifter for about 6 years, lots of good times in that boat!


 Thats a Haynie??What model?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> Thats a Haynie??What model?


congrats magic it was a test and you passed with flying colors.....what model? LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

that model is no longer in production.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> Thats a Haynie??What model?


like a 1970 Honda automobile.. things have changed since then...



[email protected] said:


> that model is no longer in production.


:headknock


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

they dont make good things long remember the old honda 300 atv? the service dept would go broke lol


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I love my Bigfoot...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Blackmajic, you were probably still in diapers when Mr Haynie layed the glass on that old Seadrifter. lol. When you compare the boats built today vs the ones built 20-25 years ago you sure can see why the new boats cost $30,000+ Beautiful boats guy's!


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

2009 haynie bigfoot


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

*23 LS/Zuk 250 SS*

23LS/Zuk 250 SS


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*My 1999 Flats*

She as been one heck of a rig and still running strong!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Fattyflattie, how fast does your rig run with that zuke ss? Sweet boat, if I had a second boat, it would be a 23 LS.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Thanks James.

Fastest we've had it with load is 69. That is with a normal two person fishing load with people, fuel, all 4 batts under console, etc. in the boat and a fishing prop. I think this winter i may make a light run just for grins and see what she'll do. I also think the next prop is going to be the B1 XS. I hope to squeeze a little more out with the XS, but definately don't want to lose my holeshot. I can't complain about niether the boat nor motor, they have both exceeded my initial expectations.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

My Bigfoot is on order for delivery in January. Anticipation....


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

*2011 23 LS- 250 Pro Xs- 26p xs*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

On our boat we were able to run 2 more inches of pitch with the xs bravo 1 and gained 5 mph on the top end without losing any holeshot. Be careful with that xs though in shallow water, it won't last very long at all if you kick up mud on the holeshot. Great prop for 3 feet of water and deeper.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Love my 24' HO, been fishing it for a few months now and am very pleased. It catches fish pretty good too!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> 2011 HO - 300 Verado


Headed South, I like very much the bucket seats in the back. Would be perfect for my no so little ones anymore and buddies who fish with me. The only trade off appears to be access to the bait well and yup I like bait. How does is that working out and would you do it again? I see they fold somewhat out of the way.


----------



## BayBolt23 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics that I took last weekend at the camp:wink:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

trouthammer said:


> Headed South, I like very much the bucket seats in the back. Would be perfect for my no so little ones anymore and buddies who fish with me. The only trade off appears to be access to the bait well and yup I like bait. How does is that working out and would you do it again? I see they fold somewhat out of the way.


They do fold over to the foot rest or if you fold that up they will go all the way to floor if you want. We wade most of the time so even when we do throw bait which isn't often you only have to get in their once then your off so its not bad. If we were to throw bait out of the boat I would probably just transfer some of the bait into the bait tank in front of the console as needed or just fold the base to the floor with the seats in pedestals. Another plus you may not have noticed but is great with kids or newbies is the back seats actually have pedestals so they can come out of the base and go into pedestals extensions on the decks. If you look just in front of the rigging tube on the back deck that black round hole is for a pedestal extensions (2 on back deck and 1 on front deck), the seat bases are glassed in to the deck so you don't have to see that big silver plate on the decks. The base also comes out completely at the bottom where it pivots so I can remove the whole things for when I'm fishing tournaments. I had a similar set up in my last one, it didn't effect the back hatch but we had the console more forward on that one so we had more floor room. I'll include a pic of it as well, we moved the console back on my new one for a little more lift for top end speed but that meant some adjusting to the back seats. Danny at DMR is the man when it comes working out what you have in mind and making it happen. As far as doing it again thats a big YES, the boss and kids like to run in style and comfort and you know what they say about when mamma's not happy lol. Can't think of anything I would change, it's a fast tournament/family boat which is what I was looking for.

Mike


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

2000 Haynie and 130 Honda motor. Both with about 85 hours use. Going to change all that next year, hours used that is. Boat is 21' long with a tunnel.


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

This is my 1994 H20 with a 94 yamaha 90 on it.

Runs like a scalded ape and gets skinnier than any boat you can throw at it. The only problem i have with it is the power, i want to throw a 115 on it but the weight in the rear end will be a major problem with draft/get up and go.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> On our boat we were able to run 2 more inches of pitch with the xs bravo 1 and gained 5 mph on the top end without losing any holeshot. Be careful with that xs though in shallow water, it won't last very long at all if you kick up mud on the holeshot. Great prop for 3 feet of water and deeper.


Then why not own a bass boat sans carpet if you're running in three feet of water all of the time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

parts henry said:


> Then why not own a bass boat sans carpet if you're running in three feet of water all of the time?


It's just a prop designed for speed with a little thinner blades than most props. You can take it shallow you just have to be careful with it because it will wear out quick if you're too shallow. A bass boat without carpet is heck of a lot rougher than a Haynie. No real comparison there.


----------



## Tickin (Apr 6, 2011)

21 Cat. Awesome in the driveway....awesomer in the water!


----------

